# 39 Elgin?



## St.Peter (Apr 21, 2014)

Was told its a 39 Elgin when I bought it. It has the original paint still on the tank.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 21, 2014)

The particular frame is associated with 1940-41. Yours was built by Westfield and if you post the serial, we can give you the year. It's possible that the serial relates to a very late '39 build but would have been sold as a '40 for the Christmas season.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Apr 23, 2014)

*Elgin*

Ha! thats awesome I didn't realize you had one of those with that frame style that I want. Thats to funny. If you want to trade or sell you know where I live. Shawn


----------

